# DO NOT DRIVE FOR UBER OR LYFT ANYMORE… NOT WORTH IT



## DESIUSA (Oct 6, 2017)

i worked for uber for 6 years … made some good money .. its tome to leave and let uber and lyft sink… let them fail … let all big companies fail.. payoff your houses.. sign up for long leases of ur apts… doomsday coming… grow ur own food … STOP PUTTING MILES ON YOUR NICE CAR… join a security job and relax.. or work at TARGET…you were faithfull to these assholes … now they are using you… LET THEM FAIL


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

So why are you still driving?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

3 posts since 2017? Are you a troll?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

YES! Take this man/person's advise!!! Stop driving!!!

<goes and opens app see if it's surging hard now>


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

DESIUSA said:


> i worked for uber for 6 years … made some good money .. its tome to leave and let uber and lyft sink… let them fail … let all big companies fail.. payoff your houses.. sign up for long leases of ur apts… doomsday coming… grow ur own food … STOP PUTTING MILES ON YOUR NICE CAR… join a security job and relax.. or work at TARGET…you were faithfull to these assholes … now they are using you… LET THEM FAIL


 I AGREE! I WILL NOT DRIVE FOR LYFT OR ANY OTHER PAX!


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I AGREE! I WILL NOT DRIVE FOR LYFT OR ANY OTHER PAX!


----------



## Captain Floppy (Dec 5, 2020)

guano said:


> Ms. Mercenary said:
> 
> 
> > I AGREE! I WILL NOT DRIVE FOR LYFT OR ANY OTHER PAX!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

YES everyone should stop driving so I get more requests and higher surge. Thanks for advertising it for me.


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

DESIUSA said:


> i worked for uber for 6 years … made some good money .. its tome to leave and let uber and lyft sink… let them fail … let all big companies fail.. payoff your houses.. sign up for long leases of ur apts… doomsday coming… grow ur own food … STOP PUTTING MILES ON YOUR NICE CAR… join a security job and relax.. or work at TARGET…you were faithfull to these assholes … now they are using you… LET THEM FAIL


Yeah I've noticed the pay is alot less I'm done with them.

Also even on the pro and diamond states these f*ks are hiding trip details now. I don't why they need to do this because some trips end up to a downtown city that's clogged with traffic.


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> YES everyone should stop driving so I get more requests and higher surge. Thanks for advertising it for me.


If you’re happy driving for Uber, that’s all that matter. If Uber had to make you an employee, would you still drive for them ? Let’s say they paid you the minimum wage of $15 per hour, plus mileage reimbursement.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Gigworker said:


> If you’re happy driving for Uber, that’s all that matter. If Uber had to make you an employee, would you still drive for them ? Let’s say they paid you the minimum wage of $15 per hour, plus mileage reimbursement.


No, because I earn about twice that amount. So no.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Further to the point, if I wanted another W-2 Job (I already have one), I would apply for such and do that. This is a gig job. If it wasn't a gig job I wouldn't be doing it in the first place.

Really, they should just make the time and distance rates equitable and the same across the nation. I think $1.75/mile and $0.25/min (for UberX) nationwide would do the trick. And get rid of all the promotions, completely. But leave the surge algorithm in place to pay more for times of increased demand.

Resolved.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Unfortunately complaining here to a bunch of peon drivers won’t change anything. Lobby your local, state and federal governments if you want anything changed.
Of course when they are done you’ll be an employee and you will get to pay city, state and federal license, tax, SSA and FICA.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Atavar said:


> So why are you still driving?


This is what we call "Spam"...


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberyouber said:


> This is what we call "Spam"...


Nope. Spam is an unsolicited advertisement.


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

DESIUSA said:


> i worked for uber for 6 years … made some good money .. its tome to leave and let uber and lyft sink… let them fail … let all big companies fail.. payoff your houses.. sign up for long leases of ur apts… doomsday coming… grow ur own food … STOP PUTTING MILES ON YOUR NICE CAR… join a security job and relax.. or work at TARGET…you were faithfull to these assholes … now they are using you… LET THEM FAIL


Dude I have to agree with you. I just made 2 dollars each for 2 rides in a row today and I almost snapped lol. I wanted to just drive my car off a bridge. Even better drivers were fighting over 3 dollar deliveries like it was a fkn Playstation 5. What is going on in Las Vegas. I used to make very good money here. Now I work 8 hours for 80 - gas 30 - wear and tear equals a loss. Everyone better realize when filing your doing this job at a loss.


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

Atavar said:


> So why are you still driving?


I hate smart azzzes like you. He's driving because it's the only thing we can make money at. Uber and lyft should be ashamed of themselves. Your just trolling and you know your just as mad as everyone else. Or just living at your parents thinking your 1000 a month will make you a living someday. I despise people like you and hope you just get into a car ax


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> YES everyone should stop driving so I get more requests and higher surge. Thanks for advertising it for me.


Dude stop lying. Your acting like you make all this money you don't. If anything you have to work like a dog and never see your kids or wife. Although I wouldn't think your to stable working rideshare none of us r. Usually of your working rideshare many of us have depression mental illness or something that happened to us why we can't hold a high paying job where we don't need a second and third. So stop pretending your king crap over there working for a rideshare company barely making 80 to 150 a day its laughable


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> Dude I have to agree with you. I just made 2 dollars each for 2 rides in a row today and I almost snapped lol. I wanted to just drive my car off a bridge. Even better drivers were fighting over 3 dollar deliveries like it was a fkn Playstation 5. What is going on in Las Vegas. I used to make very good money here. Now I work 8 hours for 80 - gas 30 - wear and tear equals a loss. Everyone better realize when filing your doing this job at a loss.


Driving pax in Vegas pays more , food delivery here in Vegas now , well , calling @Uberisfuninlv , could you maybe give this poster some advice on food delivery in Vegas ? Thanks


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

theonearmedman said:


> Yeah I've noticed the pay is alot less I'm done with them.
> 
> Also even on the pro and diamond states these f*ks are hiding trip details now. I don't why they need to do this because some trips end up to a downtown city that's clogged with traffic.


Dude isn't it disgusting? And none of us ever speak up. Literally I admit I got conned into taking 2 dollar deliveries today bc I didn't realize the price. I thought they counted for a bonus and they get you on that even. My bonus says rides only not deliveries. So what's the stupid fkn app do ? Now it's only giving me deliveries every time I sign on lmfao.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> I hate smart azzzes like you. He's driving because it's the only thing we can make money at. Uber and lyft should be ashamed of themselves. Your just trolling and you know your just as mad as everyone else. Or just living at your parents thinking your 1000 a month will make you a living someday. I despise people like you and hope you just get into a car ax


Not at all. Why on earth would you work with a company you despise that you say doesn’t pay a living wage? McD’s and Taco Bell are hiring at $15/hour with a sign on bonus and you don’t have to buy gas. In my area grocery stores are hiring at $17+. 
My question stands, if you hate the company policies and think they don’t pay enough why are you still driving for them?
There *are* other options.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> Dude stop lying. Your acting like you make all this money you don't. If anything you have to work like a dog and never see your kids or wife. Although I wouldn't think your to stable working rideshare none of us r. Usually of your working rideshare many of us have depression mental illness or something that happened to us why we can't hold a high paying job where we don't need a second and third. So stop pretending your king crap over there working for a rideshare company barely making 80 to 150 a day its laughable


Yea, I'm lying. I don't live in a market with high rates and I didn't make 50k in 2022 working part time. You do you, brother.

I also don't have a professional job that pays my bills and rideshare isn't just a side ***** to me. But yea, I do make decent money for the hours I work

Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> He's driving because it's the only thing we can make money at.


How do you know this?


----------

